# Band 2 Oxygen Sensor troubleshoot



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

2006 Murano:

Mechanic has replaced both 1 and 2 band sensors - reset computer but after 20-30 miles check engine light returns - scanner reads band 2 sensor problem.

Does anyone have an idea what might be going on?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think you mean "Bank" not "Band." There are four sensors, did he replace the right ones? He may also need to erase the self-learning memory after erasing the codes.


----------



## MikeGlosta (Sep 26, 2015)

*O2 Sensor*

Corrected: Meant to write BANK

He replaced what the scanner said was the problem. Codes were erased. I'm now wondering if a clogged catalytic converter will cause the same downstream sensor, new or old, to turn on the CEL. Might be worth a few dollars to pour some into the tank.


----------

